# Already thinking of the 2018 morel season



## tommyjosh

its only January can't wait to get back out there looking for morels. Anyone else?


----------



## Morchella matt

tommyjosh said:


> its only January can't wait to get back out there looking for morels. Anyone else?


The time of year I cannot wait for!!!


----------



## Dustin johns

I'm ready in Illinois we usually find some reds on the 20 th each year


----------



## Dustin johns

I love roonin I find over a 100 pounds every year n I start finding grays in Illinois in late March 1st of April


----------



## Dustin johns

I have mushrooms from last year In the freezer still


----------



## tommyjosh

Dustin johns said:


> I'm ready in Illinois we usually find some reds on the 20 th each year


Blacks or greys


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

We need a strong So. wind to blow all them Morels to MN. I cant wait, my counterpart at work will be on standby to cover me when the time comes. good luck to all.


----------

